# Retro Futurism Cities



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Spot the one and only *Acropolis*.


Horizons mural by Tom Simpson, on Flickr

Marvelous Seattle! 


1962 ... Seattle World's Fair by James Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

^^ Well, at least the Space Needle turned out to be exactly as pictured in this retro-future drawing


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Orbital space station cutaway







:


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is the city of the future from 1936.
https://i.imgur.com/qBA2Pud.gifv


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

RandomDude01 said:


> Here is the city of the future from 1936.
> https://i.imgur.com/qBA2Pud.gifv


That's amazing, the essence of Art Deco was the industrial and new, although some have difficulties admitting that. Here's the retro futuristic world of Art Deco.
*Arthur Radebaugh* was a *futurist*, *illustrator*, *airbrush artist*, and *industrial designer*. He produced a significant body of work for automotive industry advertisements. He was noted for his artistic experimentation with fluorescent paint under black light, an interest that stemmed from his design work for the U.S. Army. These are mostly from the 40's so we can notice other influences as well.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Radebaugh


1944 ... bohn bridge by James Vaughan, on Flickr


1943--gas station-- Radebaugh by James Vaughan, on Flickr


1946-heli-bus-Radebaugh by James Vaughan, on Flickr


... blimps and helicopters by James Vaughan, on Flickr

*3D Movies *


1943 ... 3-D movies! by James Vaughan, on Flickr


1947- Bohn red truck- by Radebaugh by James Vaughan, on Flickr


1947 ... big green shovel by James Vaughan, on Flickr


1946 ... observation cars! by James Vaughan, on Flickr


1944 - airport - Radebaugh by James Vaughan, on Flickr


1944-rocket plane--ad--Radebaugh by James Vaughan, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The work of Charles Schridde. 
Most of these illustrations come from the 60's - advertisement for the products by Motorola. 











Source












Source











Source











Source


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

That poor fVcking polar bear


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I know right? It all happened because of Marx's idle utopias, Marx wasn't just a guy who didn't care for his own kids, he also wasn't fond of animals, he found them awfully inferior and unworthy. Basically the only thing this bearded creature liked was London parties. 

Anyways it's amazing to see infectious fake 60's happiness. All the 'normal' couples, with all them happy housewives sitting in their modern homes. Ahhh the decade of epidemic depression, and hard-cookie male leaders. 

Note how in this next one by Syd Mead, the Elvis like husband - a content hunk is coming home from his job, while the wife sits and waits for him - God himself to tell him what she cooked for his highness. 
Later he'll also get to pick her clothes, what she may, or may not to wear the very next day. Utopia. Idle.











Source


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

'Future City' by Syd Mead, concept art for 'Yamato 2520'


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

Train of the future by Ron Lawrence, 1989


----------



## TejoMattioli (Jun 24, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119415012714590208


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

The one in the yellow is a drag queen I think. Funny how we all see different things.




Architecture lover said:


> I know right? It all happened because of Marx's idle utopias, Marx wasn't just a guy who didn't care for his own kids, he also wasn't fond of animals, he found them awfully inferior and unworthy. Basically the only thing this bearded creature liked was London parties.
> 
> Anyways it's amazing to see infectious fake 60's happiness. All the 'normal' couples, with all them happy housewives sitting in their modern homes. Ahhh the decade of epidemic depression, and hard-cookie male leaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

Most visions of futuristic cities are full of buildings with few or no windows.

I don't think we will ever build like that.

Maybe glass that looks metallic from the outside could be used.

I guess humans living in 100% manmade environments inside buildings with no views of the outside is what most people think is the next step. A future where we are free of being a part of earth's natural ecosystems and advanced enough to build our own artificial worlds. Like gods.


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Las Vegas as imagined in the year 2050 from 1988:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

It's a pretty illustration.
Please use the resize button next time, if you aren't familiar with the option here are the steps: go into edit, choose Advanced (or Ir a Avanzado if you use it in Spanish like me), and then by using the Resize Icon (third from the right) insert a desired resolution. 
For most of the time I use 1200, it works nice for both laptops and PCs.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Something like this. Cheers!


RandomDude01 said:


> Las Vegas as imagined in the year 2050 from 1988:


----------



## anmark989 (Aug 18, 2019)

Love this thread. I am researching to put together a retro airbrush art piece. Has anyone here had any experience choosing the best airbrush for their work? There are a lot to choose from but I am leaning towards the Paasche brand since they seem to have a history of being the best. Bu then again so does Iwata. Thanks for your time everyone.


----------

